# OTA Signal Strenght Thru Leaves



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

I live in a wooded fringe area. My main source for digital signals is Baltimore. I'm about 70-75 miles from the towers. I,m using a Winegard HD-9095P antenna with an AP-4800 pre amp. At this point I'm able to get all networks consistently. locking on at about anywhere from 75-110% signal strength depending on weather conditions. My receiver has a scale of 0-125%.(Dish DVR-921) It generally will lock at 65% or greater. I originally installed my antenna in January when there were no leaves on the trees. I'm not looking thru what I would call dense woods, but more like a couple of close trees which are about 100 yards from the antenna. I'm wondering what affect the leaves will have on signal strength. Does anyone have any experience with a similar situation? I don't think this would be a big issue if was close to the towers, but the distance leads me to believe my signal may be more sensitive to this type of obstruction. Any info or input would be helpful. Thanks

!pride


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

I live in a heavily wood area and I have trees within 30 yds of my antenna. It doesn't have any noticable affect on signal strength. I'm about 60 miles from the towers that I pull signal from.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I live less than 3 miles from a very low power transmitter, and as soon as the leaves come out, I lose just about all trace of the signal.


----------

